# is there a source for buying Schwinn Kickstand retaining pins?



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2022)

I have far more Schwinn Kickstands than I do frames to put them on. I have no pins for any of them. 

I see the pins for 10 bucks shipped on Ebay, I'm too cheap to pay 10 bucks a pop. 

I probably need like 10 of them. 

any sources out there for these??


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2022)

Start buying cheap Schwinns and parting them out lol. That’s what I had to do to get some needed hardware.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2022)

Yeah, why are these pins so non existent?
They should be readily available.
I guess they just aren’t glamorous/valuable enough for reproduction.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2022)

The kickstand has two different pins. ??


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 30, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have far more Schwinn Kickstands than I do frames to put them on. I have no pins for any of them.
> 
> I see the pins for 10 bucks shipped on Ebay, I'm too cheap to pay 10 bucks a pop.
> 
> ...




Yea, these are one of the parts that when you need one, you are at the mercy of those who hold the grail.

I would think a pan head sheet metal screw would work in a pinch if you could find one with the similar size and shape of the OE pins?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 30, 2022)

They were plentiful at actual Schwinn shops, but the shops are not so slowly dying off. $10 is just the fine for dropping/losing one. Lol

Think about it in terms of shipping though. Who would want to ship a single 10 cent item when the envelope costs just as much as the part, probably more....likely to get lost in handling...and if you sell in bulk, your stash is gone pretty quick. Hardware stores(proper ones) seem to be going to the wayside as well. ☹️


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2022)

Try an Electra dealer. They used a copy of the Schwinn kickstand


----------



## Gordon (Apr 30, 2022)

If you are okay with used ones I can maybe find you 10.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 30, 2022)

I make my own from nails.


----------



## Gordon (May 3, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I have far more Schwinn Kickstands than I do frames to put them on. I have no pins for any of them.
> 
> I see the pins for 10 bucks shipped on Ebay, I'm too cheap to pay 10 bucks a pop.
> 
> ...



Here are 10 used ones. Asking $35 shipped.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 3, 2022)

^^^^^there is a source for these little buggers. right here on the CABE. 🙂


----------



## GTs58 (May 3, 2022)

I wonder what size screw and type of head it would take to whittle one of those with a grinder and dremel. 🤣   I've been really lucky and never had to find or replace one. But now that I said that, tomorrow I'll need one.

Edit

Maybe a 10-24 / 8-32 socket cap screw, or a metric socket low head?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 4, 2022)

I'm going to buy a tiny lathe and start making my own. 🤪


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 4, 2022)

Small solid steel rivets may be an easier option...I'll dimension an original and go to the eBay search when I get back home.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 4, 2022)

Flathead tinner rivet maybe.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Small solid steel rivets may be an easier option...I'll dimension an original and go to the eBay search when I get back home.




But the part that goes into the retaining collar is the fat part on the pin. I doubt the really thin head on a rivet would last very long, Might as well use a nail, the head is thicker.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2022)

Call these guys, Maybe they’ll sell just  a couple of pins? If not, Kit seems cheap enough and  you’ll have all new stuff








						Electra Integrated Kickstand Small Parts Kit » Bob's Bicycles
					

Replacement small parts kit for Electra integrated kickstands • Kickstand not included Brand: Electra…




					bobs-bicycles.com


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2022)

https://www.trekhp.com › ... › Electra
Heres the tool, works great. A copy
of the old Schwinn tool


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 4, 2022)

Got the dimensions...Do with This information as you please. Nails or Rivets, whatever works for you. Nails just aren't something I work with, but rivets I see quite a bit of options. 
This is the important outer diameter that will let the pin fit in the housing hole. 



The fatter "hat" portion can't be much thicker than this to fit in the channel of the kickstand collar and still function to retain. 














The 2 on the left are just some examples of 5/32" Rivets I have in the bin. Left one is aluminum but I know they make steel heads just as thick. Right one is the actual schwinn pin.


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2022)

Cut down a 16 penny nail, works great!


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2022)

Years back I lent an NOS one to Cap Rancier from Palms Cycle here in LA...he made exact copies
if anyone knows how to reach him (shop closed etc he moved)  reach out to Cap.  I'll do some
digging for contact info if need be


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2022)

OK we can delete this thread now thanks to Gordon. 🙂


----------

